# Feral - San Bernardino CA



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Picked up a juvenile feral about 2 weeks ago from a nice woman in San Bernardino who saved it from some soccer players using it as a football. Bird is almost fully healthy now and most definitely it was hand reared and likely either released or escaped. Has zero escape response and lands on you. I've got it in cage and release him during the day. If it belonged to anyone here (the bird will never be able to be released since it won't survive in the wild), let me know.

I'm willing to keep it, but if it belongs to someone here, let me know and describe it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the situation/reason for this rescue... but am happy to hear the youngster is doing well.

I just want to remind you since, since this little guy is so tame and has no fear of humans, it probably also has no fear of predators, so please don't let it outside to fly alone, it is a sitting duck.

Thank you for taking in this little bird, bluecheck.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are you looking for a home for this bird? does it have a band on it's leg?...oops I just saw you said feral...so you think it is a hand raised feral? Im guessing it does not look like a homer or other breed of pigeon.?....boy Im nosey....lol...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Case in point about hand reared feral Pigeons being released when they aren't ready or aren't supported.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for helping this youngster! I haven't had any contact from anyone out in your area looking for a lost pet. Are you going to the LAPC YB show next Sunday?

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Terry
Barring any unforseen challenges, I'm going to be at the LAPC show next week. 
Frank


----------

